# UFC 70 videos & results



## Andrew Green (Apr 22, 2007)

Crocop vs Gonzaga
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/5Gjs14BHjbT2acyeC[/dmv]

Arlovski vs Werdum
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2FgD6j2ro3aKGcynt[/dmv]

Bisping vs Sinosic
[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/uh5gG5lgrywPccygV[/dmv]

=========



UFC 70: Nations Collide
Manchester, England

Paul Taylor def. Edilberto Crocota by TKO (due to strikes) at 0:37, Round 3
Jess Liaudin def. Dennis Siver by Armbar at 1:21, Round 1
Alessio Sakara def. Victor Valimaki by TKO (due to strike) at 1:44, Round 1
Junior Assuncao def. David Lee by Rear Naked Choke at 1:55, Round 2
Terry Etim def. Matt Grice by Guillotine Choke at 4:38, Round 1
Cheick Kongo def. Assuerio Silva by Majority Decision, 3 Rounds 
Lyoto Machida def. David Heath by Unanimous Decision, 3 Rounds
Michael Bisping def. Elvis Sinosic by TKO (due to strikes) 1:20, Round 2
Andrei Arlovski def. Fabricio Werdum by Unanimous Decision, 3 Rounds
Gabriel Gonzaga def. Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic by KO (head kick) at 4:51, Round 1


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Apr 22, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Crocop vs Gonzaga
> [dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/5Gjs14BHjbT2acyeC[/dmv]
> 
> Arlovski vs Werdum
> ...


 

crocop lost???!!!!!!!!????!!!!!!


----------



## crushing (Apr 22, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;772946 said:
			
		

> crocop lost???!!!!!!!!????!!!!!!


 
Yeah, a nice kick to the side of his head knocked him right out.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2007)

it was a pretty good UFC I particularly liked watching the two british fighter's Bisping and the other guy. (name escapes me)  They both had very good fight's.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 22, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;772946 said:
			
		

> crocop lost???!!!!!!!!????!!!!!!


 
It was actually quite ugly, anyone would have gone down after receiving that kick. His right leg looked to be damaged as well, but he left the ring under his own power, so who knows. Wait until you see the replay. The view of the right leg is not for the squimish ... bothered me some ... ouch! I don't know how he walked out f the cage.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a site that still has the video.  Enjoy.

http://dnevnik.hr/bin/article.php?article_id=15882&show_media=44494


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm SO pleased for Jess and Terry and of course Mike! Way to go guys!


----------



## Dronak (Apr 23, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> His right leg looked to be damaged as well, but he left the ring under his own power, so who knows.



When the announcers first remarked that his leg might have been damaged, too, I wasn't sure why they were saying that.  I had to pay attention to his legs on the replay to see what they were talking about.  Since he was knocked out, his body just kind of collapsed, and in the process, his leg was bent in an awkward position.  My guess is that there wasn't major damage done because he was unconscious -- his body collapsed in what was the most natural way for it to do so at the time.  Even though it didn't look good, there was no resistance, so perhaps it didn't cause any serious problems.  I thought he was standing and moving around after the fight, so his leg probably wasn't hurt very badly, if it was hurt.  That's good.


----------



## joblo (Apr 23, 2007)

One of these pictures shows how his ankle was turned back.


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not going to read this thread *sticks fingers in ears LALALALA* however, the show is repeated this evening on Spike. Also, Ultimate Knockouts 1 and 2 before the show


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 23, 2007)

That picture of the ankle turning is just brutal.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 23, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That picture of the ankle turning is just brutal.




"When Gonzaga landed the right high kick, Mirko fell to the mat, landing awkwardly on his right leg. According to Nokaut.com, Mirkos ankle remains swollen and does give him some discomfort. He is expected to have an exam on Tuesday to further diagnose the injury."

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3825&zoneid=13

At least it doesn't sound *too* serious...


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 23, 2007)

Is there video of Mirko's interview after the fight?  I'd love to hear what he thought of his performance.  I thought he looked terrible.  Definitely the not the same fighter who pushed Fedor so hard.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yea I thought he would have had serious knee and ankle problems but I guess not lucky for him. He will be back and with a vengrance


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 24, 2007)

Crocop LOSES to head kick! Talk about Irony. Damn.


----------



## thetruth (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome head kick. Power to Gonzaga.  Randy will want to be at the top of his game if he is to keep his title.  

Cheers
Sammy:asian:


----------

